# Importing a car from the US



## KnightInExile (Oct 13, 2009)

I am considering importing my car from the US to Canada and I understand that there are fees involved. So, is it worth the hassle or should I sell it and buy a new one in Canada? Anyone who has had this experience please feel free to share your story here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KnightInExile said:


> I am considering importing my car from the US to Canada and I understand that there are fees involved. So, is it worth the hassle or should I sell it and buy a new one in Canada? Anyone who has had this experience please feel free to share your story here.


You should read the following:-

Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Importing a Vehicle


----------

